# Red Desert vs. Hot Dog



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I've heard the Hot Dog is a copy of the Red Desert Howler, but I which is better. My brother has a Hot Dog and its hard for me to use with the barrel on it. Its easy to use with the Lil Dog barrel, but he lost it. Will the Red Desert Howler be easier to use with the barrel?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

The HotDog is a worthless piece of junk. I gave mine away because it's useless when I have so many other calls that are easier and sound better than it does. The Red Desert Howler is a much better call, though it may be just as hard to use as the HotDog untill you properly break in the reed.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

CoyoteBlitz, Dan Thompsons first production calls date back to 1989 and yes the "dirty" dog call is a copy of Thompsons Red Desert howler though Primos well never admit to it. 
You'd be suprised how many copy-cat calls there are on the market or have been. 
Examples: Carltons open reed looks just like a Crit'r-Call.
Timothy Balls **** Squaller and one of Dan Thompsons calls look just like a Weems. 
One of Burnham Brothers closed reed call and a Falks call look alike. 
One of Buckleys and Sceery closed reed calls look alike.

The list goes on and on. The predator hunting business is not the good old boys making a few bucks nowadays, it's Big business....Dog eat dog and I'm not talking about coyotes. :lol:


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

I own the Red Desert and love it. I own Critter Calls and love them as well. Also, I am more fond of giving my money to a true professional caller such as Major Boddicker, or Dan Thompson. You can call either one up to order a call, and get expert advice speaking directly to Major or Dan. Try that when ordering the Hot Dog. No thanks. :eyeroll:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I'd have to say you gave some real good advice kdog. Some of these predator calling business people are not in it for the sport, they are in it for the all mighty doller. 
Dan and Major are real predator callers that have paid there dues over many years in this sport. They are not in it to get rich like some are. They well give you a square deal with proven products.


----------



## glv (May 31, 2007)

I have both the red desert and the hot dog and I think the hot dog is harder to blow and use. The only way I use the hot dog is to take the horn off and use it as a long range distress. If I had to pick. I would pick the red desert every time.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I think the Red Desert has a much truer sound than the Hot Dog. I also think it is less sensitive to extreme temperature, mainly cold. I have seen the Hot Dog be hard to use in very cold weather. Not as much with the RD.

Danny, As far as call copying goes...I picked up a Carlton Call that is EXACTLY like a Crit R Call Song Dog. The only difference is that it is brown rather than tan. I was looking at them closely, and noticed that every flaw in the plastic (seams, swirl marks, etc.) were located in the same spot. As if they were made from the same mold. I know nothing about producing plastic products I am only speculating how they make them. But, my theory is that those two calls are made at the same place, then one company sells them to the other. With your museum, do you have any insight? Does Crit R Call make calls for Caltons? Carltons for Crit R Call? Another party making them for both? Just curious :wink:


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

not to stir the ole' pot but most of these newer calls seem to me be sombody tryin to improve on what they know, just like high dollar duck calls, you see one you see them all. :beer: you just gotta use what works best for you. i got some thinner reed material and put in my hot dog and with a little tweaking i like it.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Fallguy, the museum is on it's way to FoxPro, FoxPro has built a special place for the museum and because of that some big name people are starting to donate. 
I would not be surprised if one company made both calls. I have access to alot of info when it comes to most predator calls, that info I don't have access to.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

kdog said:


> You can call either one up to order a call, and get expert advice speaking directly to Major or Dan. Try that when ordering the Hot Dog. No thanks. :eyeroll:


Yeah, Dan's a really great guy. He's got one of my calls right now and has agreed to do a field test and see what he thinks of it for me when he picks up hunting again in the fall. I don't even want to get a chance to talk to Randy Anderson or Will Primos to get them to test it out. Even *if* they'd ever talk to me, I doubt they'd do it free of charge. Then if they liked it they'd probably make a mass-produced POS copy and claim it as their own.

Sad, really, what people will do for a buck or two.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

weasle414 said:


> The Red Desert Howler is a much better call, though it may be just as hard to use as the HotDog untill you properly break in the reed.


How do you properly break in a reed?
:sniper:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

By using it.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Danny B said:


> By using it.


Yup, but with the HD it takes A LOT of freeking use to get them broken in...

Fallguy also likes to lift the reed up and smack it back down on the soundboard when he's sitting at home. You could try it his way, but watch out, don't lift too high up with the HD. I tried it with mine and it craked the reed a little bit after doing it for a while.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

weasle414 said:


> Danny B said:
> 
> 
> > By using it.
> ...


Good activity to do while watching TV. Just be sure your wife or girlfriend isn't sitting near. They don't like that constant snapping sound.


----------

